# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  رجل أعمال اماراتي يستحوذ على نادي "بورت سميث" الانجليزي

## الحصن نيوز

وافق نادي "بورت سميث" الذي ينافس في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم على بيعه لرجل الاعمال الاماراتي الشهير سليمان الفهيم، لكن تفاصيل الصفقة لم تُعلن، اذ

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

